

An iFund Applicant's Response to the December 2008 KPCB iFund Data Breach - thinkcomp
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/aaron-greenspan/customer-disservice-spotl_b_154001.html

======
pedalpete
Hey thinkcomp, I didn't go searching for what your idea is, and you didn't
mention it in the article, and realistically I guess it doesn't matter.

As you well know, implementing your idea is the largest part of the battle, so
are you giving up on the idea? I would think that a man of your experience
would move forward with the idea anyway, and not let this speedbump turn into
a roadblock.

I would also have liked to see (and maybe the community here could help) a
suggestion as to how KPCB should handle the situation. You clearly understand
that they can't just support every idea that they inadvertently made public,
and I completely agree with you that their proposal of you promising not to
sue in exchange for the opportunity to pitch again is worthless.

~~~
thinkcomp
I'd love to work on the idea still, but sadly, ideas need funding. If I could
have done it anyway, I wouldn't have needed KPCB's help in the first place.

------
tm
How did you get the piece on huffPo? Are you a regular contributor there?

For what it's worth, sue those bastards.

~~~
thinkcomp
I'd say I'm more of an irregular contributor...but I was invited to write for
them a while back after I wrote my book.

